#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-20
<cyberanger> How's everyone today?
<cyberanger> It's been awhile since I used ffmpeg to convert anything (or anything that utilizes it, for that matter)
<cyberanger> I'd been ripping to flac with abcde, well, this weekend I needed to have media for mp3 (unfortunately, it was that or transcoding it to mp3 in real time, both options I hate, my only control is which one I did)
<cyberanger> found ubuntu split the libavcodec package in karmic, quite a suprise
<wrst> cyberanger: what does that mean?
<cyberanger> wrst: means I gotta install a different package
<cyberanger> libavcodec-extra-52 instead of libavcodec-52
<cyberanger> and the real irritating part, no error was descriptive about ubuntu doing that
<cyberanger> real real annoying
<vychune> o/
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<linuxman410> wrzt u hwer
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<vychune> http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/2011/jun/14/fried-kool-aid-hit-fair-chicken-charlie-says/
<vychune> whats up linux
<wrst> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> nothing much wrst still getting low offers
<wrst> not a good time to be selling things I fear :\
<vychune> did you guys check out the link
<linuxman410> vychune i checked it out
<vychune> fried kool aid?
<linuxman410> wrst i put another netbook up
<vychune> smdh
<linuxman410> wrst cyberanger is going to buy the 2g so i am not worried about that one
<vychune> on what site?
<linuxman410> ebay
<linuxman410> vychune i have 2 netbooks for sale and a shuttle
<vychune> username?
<linuxman410> hangon
<linuxman410> http://shop.ebay.com:80/strange007/m.html  there is link
<linuxman410> vychune there is link
<vychune> i was looking at your netbook yesterday
<linuxman410> the 2g
<vychune> didnt know it yours then of course
<vychune> yeah the dell
<linuxman410> the dell mini 9
<vychune> yep
<linuxman410> vychune i bought it and have not used it much
<linuxman410> i used it once
<vychune> ill try to see if i can get someone to buy off of me
<vychune> dont mind me making a profit do you?
<vychune> :)
<vychune> dang once
<vychune> but it looks so cool lol
<linuxman410> i do not care if u make a profit
<vychune> arigato
<vychune> lol
<linuxman410> vychune i have been getting real low offers like 20 bucks and it just makes me mad
<vychune> -_-
<vychune> the hell
<linuxman410> vychune it had os x on it when i bought it and i put ubuntu on it
<vychune> ossucks?
<vychune> why? lol
<vychune> who would do that to themselves?
<linuxman410> so i formatted it and put ubuntu on it to make it good
<vychune> iktr
<vychune> *high five* o/
<linuxman410> got to go work time
<vychune> o/
<Xpistos> Hey guys, anyone have some ideas why my VNC connection would be slow but TeamViewer is moving quick?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: compression
<cyberanger> and some other thoughts, but I'd start with that
<Xpistos> on the client or the server
<Xpistos> wow! that is a difference
<cyberanger> Xpistos: compression is usually a client setting, but it's the link between them
 * cyberanger hopes your tunneling too, if your not on your own lan, that's not encrypted
<Xpistos> well I set it down to modem and BANG!
<cyberanger> it lowered the amount of data it sent and recieved, and added compression
<cyberanger> that'll do it
<Xpistos> it aint' pretty to look at, but I can work it
<cyberanger> Xpistos: are you doing this on your lan?
<Xpistos> no
<Xpistos> I am trying to find where to set the Tunnel info in the client
<cyberanger> Xpistos: ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900
<Xpistos> windows box
<cyberanger> then vnc into localhost
<cyberanger> ah, same concept with putty then
<Xpistos> Well I have putty up and running
<Xpistos> I can use it to tunnel my chat and firefox
<Xpistos> but I can't find out where to change the settings in any of the windows clients for vnc
<cyberanger> you don't your creating a local tunnel
<cyberanger> and telling vnc to connect to localhost (which you tunneled that port to your server)
<cyberanger> per the steps above
<Xpistos> not sure what you mean.
<Xpistos> I have the tunnel created in putty
<Xpistos> connecting to localhost:4567. It says I am connected, but I don't get a window
<Xpistos> I think I know what the problem is but I am not sure how to fix it
<Xpistos> In putty, when I connect to the tunnel it is 4567
<Xpistos> port 4567
<Xpistos> but
<Xpistos> my vnc's are 2900, 2901 & 2910
<Xpistos> not sure how to correct that? and I am trying to connect to my laptop, not my server
<Xpistos> so 2900 is for my server vnc, my laptop is on 2910 and the tunnel is 4567
<cyberanger> Xpistos: oh, what's the full tunnel details for the tunnel
<cyberanger> local 4567 localhost 2900
<cyberanger> or remote or dynamic?
<Xpistos> one sec
<Xpistos> okay
<Xpistos> putty has tunnel at 4d4567
<Xpistos> dynamic with source port of 4567
<Xpistos> maybe this is something
<Xpistos> If I open the tunnel
<Xpistos> and then try to get to localhost:2910 the vnc goes away but no window.
<Xpistos> If i close putty, then it says the connection for the vnc has been removed and the vnc has closed
<Xpistos> ???
<Xpistos> I think there is something not right on my server end
<Xpistos> cause If I setup the tunnerl and try to use firefox to connect to localhost:4567 I get google.com as the url and a white screen.
<Xpistos> If i kill the tunnel and refreash I get page cannot be displayed
<cyberanger> Xpistos: are you just using dynamic
<cyberanger> ?
<Xpistos> yes
<Xpistos> should I be using local or remote?
<cyberanger> add local just for vnc
<cyberanger> dynamic is a socks proxy, not what's most ideal for vnc
<Xpistos> and my vnc port on my laptop is 2910 but I have the port for the ssh tunnel as 4567
<cyberanger> you are vnc'ing to the laptop?
<cyberanger> right?
<cyberanger> (and ssh'ing into it as well)
<Xpistos> no
<Xpistos> I can vnc into the laptop direct but not ssh
<Xpistos> without the tunnel
<cyberanger> so, your laptop does not have ssh?
<Xpistos> I can but not from outside
<cyberanger> but you can vnc from the outside
<cyberanger> ?
<Xpistos> Well I am trying to get everything working.
<Xpistos> I figured I could get the vnc up and work on getting the tunnel working after
<Xpistos> I am trying to make it so I connect to the server and then to everything else, extra security?
<Xpistos> I could add a port to go directly to my laptop
<Xpistos> for ss
<Xpistos> for ssh
<Xpistos> but I would need to chage the port
<Xpistos> my router won't take a port and forward it to another port
<cyberanger> and the server is on the same lan as the vnc on the laptop
<cyberanger> right?
<Xpistos> yes
<cyberanger> well, less secure, but if you lock down your lan, and trust everything on it, no huge loss
<cyberanger> so, on the lan, from server to laptop, what's the laptop's IP addy
<Xpistos> 11.10.19.75
<Xpistos> I can ssh into the server using the wan
<Xpistos> and then ssh into the laptopusing the lan
<Xpistos> Well let's put it this way security is paramount, but If I can't get to anything what is the point.
<Xpistos> I am heading out to lunch but I will hollar at you when I get back.
<cyberanger> Xpistos_at_lunch: your laptop has a public address?
<Xpistos> cyberanger: no it does not
<cyberanger> 11.10.19.75 is a public ip
<cyberanger> did you mean 10.10.19.75?
<cyberanger> Xpistos:
<cyberanger> ^^
<Xpistos> cyberanger: no i set my own lan ip and it is 11.10.19.75
<Xpistos> my network is 11.10.19.1
<cyberanger> Xpistos: ut oh
<Xpistos> ?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: conflicting with a block "DoD Intel Information Systems"
<Xpistos> It is internal, what does it matter?
<cyberanger> I guess if you don't need to reach any system in that block, it's fine (I might)
<cyberanger> it's internal, but if you need to reach a server that also sits in that subnet (offically) it will be unreachable
<cyberanger> Xpistos: ok, well, in putty, create an additional tunnel, 2901 11.10.19.75 2901
<cyberanger> that's a local tunnel
<cyberanger> then connect with the vnc client to localhost 2901
<Xpistos> The connection closed unexpectly. Do you wish to attempt to reconnect to localhost:2901?
<cyberanger> if your tunnel is up correctly, as described, sure
<Xpistos> it is
<Xpistos> let me create a new one
<Xpistos> that was it
<Xpistos> I was putting in "localhost:2901" for the destination
<Xpistos> instead of 11.10.19.75
<Xpistos> :2901
<cyberanger> ok, all good?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: all good?
<cyberanger> hey vychune
<vychune> o/
<Xpistos> cyberanger: Yes sir!
<cyberanger> Xpistos: glad it is
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-21
<cyberanger> darn, I was linuxman410
<cyberanger> and that netbook will be bought when I get a chance, but if you get a great offer take it, the truck just failed
<cyberanger> it's gotta be fixed first
 * cyberanger realizes he's talking to the wind
<Unit193> It happens...
<cyberanger> Unit193: yeah, wreaked a car in Oct. 2008, had another in December 2008, wreaked it in December 2009, no car till May 30th 2011
<cyberanger> and this, June 20th 2011, Happens a bit too much if you ask me
<Unit193> Only car and it seems to like solid things...
<cyberanger> Unit193: I mean, yes it's only a car, just not a great timing for a radiator and battery failure (on top of a slow oil leak from last week)
<cyberanger> when I'm trying to land a job 16 miles away, in an area where public transit does not exist
<Unit193> cyberanger: I was saying it's your only car. Things seem to happen at the most inconvenient times...
<cyberanger> oh, yeah, exactly
<cyberanger> (the two wreaks had bad timing, hydroplane the first, fog plus black ice on a mountain road the 2nd) this isn't even a wreak, one usually learns his lessons from wreaks as a kid (18 & 19 then, kid applies)
<cyberanger> it'll get to the shop in the morning, just not a great day for it, ugh
<Unit193> Did I ever point you to the very new openbox attempt?
<cyberanger> idk
<cyberanger> there always seems to be a new attempt
<chris4585> lol true
<cyberanger> Unit193: which one were you thinking about?
<Unit193> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1779564 :P (He's using it now, he just has to package it)
<chris4585> openbox-desktop meta package actually sounds rather nice
<Unit193> I hope he can get it running...
<Unit193> ##openbox-desktop
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<Unit193> [19:21:17] < cyberanger> and that netbook will be bought when I get a chance, but if you get a great offer take it, the truck  just failed
<Unit193> [19:21:24] < cyberanger> it's gotta be fixed first
<cyberanger> linuxman410: hey
<linuxman410> i was going to tell cyberanger it sold
<cyberanger> here
<linuxman410> i thought u bought it
<cyberanger> Perfect, well, not for me, but enough happened today to make other things a more pressing concern
<cyberanger> no, I didn't
<cyberanger> truck broke down some today, paycheck can't buy any toys till that's up and running (so I can land the 2nd job I'm trying to get)
<cyberanger> linuxman410: good news for you though
<linuxman410> understand
<vychune> o/
<vychune>  o/
<Xpistos> hey err body
<vychune> o/
<vychune> err body?
<Unit193> Howdy Xpistos , vychune
<Xpistos> Hey Unit193
<vychune> o/
<Xpistos> anybody good with hardware issues. I have something I am pretty confident what is going on but I am not sure.
<wrst> Xpistos: I have fixed hardware issues but to say that I'm good is probably an understatement
<wrst> err over statement!
<cyberanger> Xpistos: what's up?
<Xpistos> I think I have a bad LCD inverter, but I replaced it with a "new" one and it is responding the same
<Xpistos> The LCD comes on for a few seconds and then goes out
<Xpistos> I can see what is on the screen but no backlight
<Xpistos> I think it is the LCD Inverter cause what else would do that?
<Xpistos> I told the guy I bought it from the "new" inverter was not good, he should be sending me a new one.
<Xpistos> but I wanted to see if could be something else?
<Xpistos> any ideas
<cyberanger> Xpistos: only the backlight?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: bad backlight in the lcd
<cyberanger> we get enough of those, could also be that
<Xpistos> yes
<Xpistos> only the light so I can actually read the screen
<Xpistos> if I tilt it, i can make out the stuff on the screen but it is not illuminated.
<Xpistos> and the back light will come on like 2 times during boot
<Xpistos> the initial boot screen that says dell
<Xpistos> and the splash that says ubuntu
<Xpistos> but it iwll cut out after a few seconds on the first
<Xpistos> then come up to say ubuntu on the second and cut out again after that.
<cyberanger> Xpistos: could be the backlight itself, failing
<Xpistos> if it is the backlight on the lcd then I would have to replace the entire lcd , crap
<Xpistos> but if it was the backlight it wouldn't come up at though?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: same if the inverter was outright gone
<cyberanger> hence why I said failing, not failed
<cyberanger> it's another possibility, and maybe it's a loose connection (seems unlikely) but I'd think that something is failing
<cyberanger> two inverters vs one lcd, same problem
<Xpistos> lol
<Xpistos> well I told the guy i bought from to send me a replacement
<Xpistos> if that doesn't work I will buy a new backligh which I had that real delicate work
<Xpistos> I got to jam
<Xpistos> I will hollar at youguys later.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-22
<cyberanger> this storm is intresting
 * cyberanger really needs to get his backups fully running again
<vychune> o/
<vychune> o/
<wrst> twayneprice: how is the irccloud treating you?
<twayneprice> so far, pretty good.  You still trying it out?
<wrst> yes but sorta in a limited way looks like any sort of always on is going to be a pay for feature and well not really worth it since I'm up 98% of the time for nothing really
<twayneprice> I'm kinda the same way.  I like not having to run the server or the client but I'm not sure I would pay for it.
<twayneprice> I just noticed that my quassel server dropped it's connection.
<wrst> there you are!
<wrst> yeah I just don't think I would pay for it
<electricus> pricew: do you remember that flash based rythm machine you showed me one time?
<vychune> o/
<pricew> electricus: was it jamstudio.com ?
<pricew> electricus: you may also want to look at http://www.aviary.com/tools/music-creator
<vychune> LMMS is good
<electricus> aviary.. that's it.. thanks pricew
<wrst> electricus: how are you doing?
<electricus> great .. just got back from vacation in the smokies
<electricus> went here:  http://www.wildernessresort.com/
<wrst> that looks cool electricus
<exodus_ms> anyone around today?
<vychune> o/
<vychune> how are you?
<exodus_ms> hey vychune doing good, how bout you
<vychune> good got a job interview today
<exodus_ms> cool, where at?
<vychune> i mean yesterday
<wrst> hey exodus_ms how are things going?
<vychune> shelly webber consulting
<vychune> o/ wrst
<wrst> howdy vychune
<exodus_ms> hey wrst alright i guess, what about you
<wrst> doing well exodus_ms
<wrst> watching it rain at the moment
<exodus_ms> ive never heard of shelly webber consulting, where is that?
<vychune> memphis and me either
<exodus_ms> same here wrst, looks like its going to be all week down here
<wrst> yeah here too
<vychune> sunny in memphis
<exodus_ms> what will you be doing there vychune
<wrst> but vychune thats memphis ;)
<vychune> not much
<vychune> wrst: :)
<exodus_ms> have you guys been following the lulzsec news?
 * exodus_ms is cautious about mentioning lulzsec lol, might get a visit from the men in black
<vychune> LOL
<exodus_ms> im still using my phone to tether to the internet, but i read yesterday that verizon will stop offering unlimited data for 30$ a month starting in july :(
<vychune> damn
<exodus_ms> their going to a tier package, i knew it was only a matter of time
 * cyberanger suggests looking at sprint, wish I had said that sooner though
<cyberanger> (seems vzw is the only one that's a price gouger, and they have pockets nobody else has, so I keep a few prepaids and GV, only pay on days their used)
<vychune> lol
<cyberanger> vychune: yeah, work is a deadspot for GSM (idk about Sprint, I think they're good here) VZW works, then the other site is kinda out in the fringe, VZW is the only reliable one
<cyberanger> but I love T-Mobile rates, they work in too many places (and some places are too dead for anyone, but I run T-Mobile over wifi, something the others cannot do without buying a femtocell)
<vychune> cool
<cyberanger> and Google Voice insures nobody has a clue which phone I used (including a Satphone, a Voip line, or a forigen cell/landline phone)
<cyberanger> that's what's really cool ;-)
<vychune> #teamgv
<Xpistos> Here is a kickin the face. I replaced the inverter on my laptop and now the option to do nothing when the lid is closed is gone.
<wrst> Xpistos: I hate suspending or shutting down etc when my lid is closed I'm generally just changing locations
<Xpistos> I don't get it. I know it was in power management
<Xpistos> now it is not an option
<Xpistos> I have Blank, suspend, hibernate and shutdown now
<Xpistos> that is it
<Xpistos> I can't believe the inverter would do that
<cyberanger> Xpistos: um, ouch
<cyberanger> and how odd too
<Xpistos> oh and did I forget to mention that I can't see my laptop monitor so I have to shut it so I can see the external
<Xpistos> FUCK ALL!
<Xpistos> well thankfully the gconf-editor still works
<vychune> o/
<Unit193> vychune: Howja!
<vychune> you been good?
<Unit193> Are you santa?
<vychune> lol
<cyberanger> Unit193: depends, are you christian?
<Unit193> cyberanger: How did that pop up?
<cyberanger> if [ $CHRISTIAN == YES ] then; echo no; else Sure, I'm santa clause; fi
<Unit193> Heh. I would say more so than not
<cyberanger> horrible santa joke, that's how it came up
<cyberanger> (I had more to it, but the setup stunk too much to make it worthwhile)
<Unit193> I was going with the "Yes I'm santa" "Then I have been VERY good" or "Nope" "Not at all! ;)"
<wrst> cyberanger: i installed debian
<cyberanger> wrst: cool, you like?
<wrst> cyberanger: not especially i may try testing out
<wrst> next server I build will probably be running it... maybe
<wrst> but for a desktop its not so great
<wrst> err better said the packages even in squeeze are pretty stale no longer than its been out
<wrst> so its great, but not great if you want newer stuff easily
<cyberanger> wrst: well, I did disclaimer the testing branch is probally what you wanted
<cyberanger> but suggested you start with this (it's akin to an LTS, and if I recall, your servers you like that way)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-23
<linuxman410> anyone here
<cyberanger> linuxman410:
<cyberanger> hey
<linuxman410> cyberanger how are ya
<cyberanger> mixed
<linuxman410> why is that
<cyberanger> working on my older scripts, updating them and such
<cyberanger> mixed, nature of the work day I suppose
<cyberanger> it's horrible when you feel like little got done, for a long enough day
<linuxman410> cyberanger do you work at a computer store
<linuxman410> cyberanger u still here
<cyberanger> linuxman410: still do (and elsewhere too)
<linuxman410> cyberanger let me ask you a question is it possible to install a commandline system of 10.10 and upgrade it to 11.04
<cyberanger> linuxman410: as a command line system, yeah
<linuxman410> how
<cyberanger> seems maverick to natty as a desktop isn't doable however (just too many changes, breaks too much)
<cyberanger> start with the alternate cd, before you select install ubuntu, press f4 and go down to command line install
<linuxman410> crap i guess i download a another alternative cd
<cyberanger> then, usual steps for that install (which I'll skip for the moment, I think I covered before)
<cyberanger> and then the upgrade manager the server edition uses will update it to natty
<cyberanger> linuxman410: yeah, cli install is only from alternate, minimal and server discs
<cyberanger> not the live desktop
<linuxman410> cyberanger does the regular version of xubuntu have a cli install
<linuxman410> cyberanger i think they should put that in live version of xubuntu
<cyberanger> linuxman410: no, all live discs skip that
<cyberanger> aim for a whole lot of simplicity, and I don't quite like that
<linuxman410> cyberanger i think they should make openbox version of ubuntu
<cyberanger> same here, and I bet two others here agree
<Unit193> Who would they be?
<cyberanger> you and chris4585
<cyberanger> (at least)
<Unit193> Would any of them (us?) have time to be testers?
<Unit193> And I'm trying to help canthus13 get his setup
<somebody__> cyberanger how can my name already be in use
<somebody__> i do not see it in list
<Unit193> Try to set your /nick again
<somebody__> says already in use
<Unit193> Ah! Did you identify yet?
<somebody__> i am going to restart computer
<somebody__> yes it would not let me
<linuxman410> i'm back
<cyberanger> hey linuxman410
<cyberanger> a ghost command might have done it too
<Unit193> linuxman410: Did you subscribe to the Lubuntu-desktop ML? You would know the answer to your question in #lubuntu if you did...
<cyberanger> (some oddities occur once in a blue moon)
<linuxman410> unit193 yeah
<Unit193> The answer is that they have not
<cyberanger> Unit193: time, heh, that's always the thing I seem to run out of first
<Unit193> cyberanger: That be why I asked :)
<cyberanger> but I've been running openbox for awhile personally (since 9.04, under crunchbang, split my own for lucid (forget exactly what I did in the middle, perhaps I did it in karmic, rotten pain) and done that ever sense)
<cyberanger> Unit193: so idk what anyone would need to test
<Unit193> They are going to make a metapackage/(yet another) respin
<Unit193> Full package set et all
<linuxman410> cyberanger ever tried fluxbox i like it
<cyberanger> linuxman410: yeah, very short while, awhile ago
<linuxman410> cyberanger did you like it
<linuxman410> i sold 2 netbooks and bought 3 laptops and just got another 2nd chance offer for a 2gigahertz dell for 35.00
<cyberanger> linuxman410: idk, I can't really remember (I wound up back on openbox, so I guess something caused me to go back)
<linuxman410> cyberanger i may go ahead and buy other one
<cyberanger> linuxman410: wow, that's quicj
<cyberanger> quick*
<linuxman410> i sold 2 g for 75 and dell mini 9 for 140
<linuxman410> cyberanger what is quick
<cyberanger> your buying and selling
<linuxman410> cyberanger i do quick turn arounds
<linuxman410> cyberanger is that bad
<linuxman410> cyberanger u still here
<linuxman410> cyberanger u still here
<vychune> o/
<linuxman410> vychune you here
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<vychune> o/
<vychune> whats up man
<vychune> linuxman410: hello?
<linuxman410> vychune how are ya
<vychune> good
<vychune> whats up
<linuxman410> nothing sold my 2 netbooks and bought 3 laptops and a guy offer me another one for 35 dollars dell 2 gigahertz second chance offer
<wrst> linuxman410: here now
<wrst> cyberanger: may start over with testing but as far as stable goes debian is wonderful
<linuxman410> wrst yes i am here now or do u mean something else
<wrst> nope :)
<linuxman410> wrst got a second chance offer for a 2 gigahertz dell for 35 dollars
<wrst> cool linuxman410
<linuxman410> wrst just downloaded a net install of wheezy
<wrst> linuxman410: i may give it a go next
<linuxman410> wrst have you tried any other oses other than ubuntu
<wrst> linuxman410: I use arch mostly at the moment, and on mageia right now
<linuxman410> is mageia any good
<linuxman410> wrst the only arch i could figure out was archbang
<wrst> linuxman410: yes its the best kde distro out there i think well it and mandriva
<wrst> linuxman410: arch is really easy if you follow the wiki
<linuxman410> wrst i tried that did not work for me
<wrst> and when i say follow I mean read it all :)
<wrst> but its very good i think
<linuxman410> wrst i tried and messed up a couple of times and did not have patience i tried ghostbsd and pcbsd both good
<wrst> yeah pcbsd is ok I don't care for their kde implementation and theming, but not as mainstream as apps
<vychune> gn
<Unit193> Why did ubotuTN die anyway?
<wrst> eights: ... aka baytes... good to see you how are things going?
<vychune> good morning
<wrst> morning vychune
<vychune> how ya doing
<wrst> good how about you vychune?
<vychune> ok things are getting hectic at home
<Guest63022> wrst, been better lmfao
<wrst> Guest63022: good to see you back
<baytes> yea while i got internet lol. phone broke too so im without a phone
<baytes> wifey's in ohio, its rough with no communication
<baytes> need to find a straight talk phone lol
<baytes> wrst, how things been with you
<wrst> been good baytes hate to hear all that
<baytes> wrst, its life
<cyberanger> hey baytes
<cyberanger> and ouch
<baytes> cyberanger, whats up
<baytes> cyberanger, lol
<cyberanger> baytes: eh, work, life, nothing unusual
<cyberanger> (or is it the ceiling that's up)
<cyberanger> fairly good day, so far
<cyberanger> baytes: I'd ask you the same, but no point bringing that all up twice, right?
<cyberanger> baytes: I'm still using celluar data for internet, btw, namely my T-Mobile G2 and Virgin Mobile Broadband2go Stick
<cyberanger> In ways I've gotten to like this better than Cable and DSL, the only downside I cannot work around is I cannot host any servers off it (Carrier NAT)
<cyberanger> but I've largely offset that with a VPS from Linode and Amazon's EC2
<cyberanger> baytes: I wish you luck in sorting all this out, I've been down similar roads, never fun
<baytes> cyberanger, lol yea deff never fun
<Xpistos> Hey all
<cyberanger> hey Xpistos
<Xpistos> cyberanger
<cyberanger> Xpistos: how's it going
<Xpistos> it's going
<Xpistos> vnc over ssh is good though
<Xpistos> I haven't been able to get the browswer working over ssh but I haven't really tried to get it up and running yet
<cyberanger> how many tunnels did you setup?
<cyberanger> one local tunnel for vnc, I know that much
<Xpistos> just the one
<Xpistos> I have tried to mess with some others but with no success
<cyberanger> Xpistos: add a dynamic, (for my example, I'll use dynamic 7077)
<cyberanger> tell firefox to use socks5 proxy on localhost 7077
<cyberanger> and then goto about:config, checkmark "I'll be careful, I promise"
<cyberanger> set "network.proxy.socks_remote_dns"
<cyberanger> to true
<cyberanger> and, for the final step, enjoy ;-)
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<pace_t_zulu> sorry I've been MIA for a few days
<Unit193> pace_t_zulu: Howdy!
<pace_t_zulu> had a wedding in chicago this weekend
<pace_t_zulu> and i had a major milestone in my life yesterday
<pace_t_zulu> :D
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: nice
<cyberanger> how'd you like chicago
<cyberanger> ?
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: fantastic city
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: fantastic wedding
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: two of my best friends since fall of 2001 ... they have been together since them - though i met them each separately a few days before they got together
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: the groom was my roommate for a few years ... and consequently the bride was too ... i love them both
<cyberanger> (And I'd bet you didn't even see a 10th of the city too, head to a blackhawks or cubs game, get a hot dog with everything on it (and they mean everything, they only leave out the kitchen sink) deep dish pizza)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: we've travelled a lot together and i'm so excited for both of the  (especially her - i've never seen someone so genuinely and deeply happy)
<pace_t_zulu> i can attest to the deep dish pizza
<pace_t_zulu> the rest of that ... no - my weekend revolved around the wedding
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: well, I wish them luck, it's too few nowadays that seem that way (and fewer ending that way)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i have no question in my mind that that marriage is going to be as strong as any i've ever seen
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: they've been together just shy of 10 years ... hardly rushed it ...
<pace_t_zulu> i am so proud of them both and happy for them
<pace_t_zulu> as well as their families... i love both of their families
<pace_t_zulu> anyway... cyberanger pm
<pace_t_zulu> Unit193: howdy ;)
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: cool, sounds like it will
<cyberanger> don't see any pm
<Xpistos> cyberanger: do i need to open port 7077 on my firewall?
<cyberanger> Xpistos: no
<cyberanger> it's pretty dynamic
<Xpistos> Thanks
<Xpistos> That did it
<Xpistos> I was putting the proxy info in the wrong spot
<Xpistos> Better than a vpn
<cyberanger> Xpistos: and in some ways, it can double as a VPN
<Unit193> Just doesn't do UDP
<Xpistos> and combining my portable putty and portable firefox in my dropbox, I can go anywere at any time
<Xpistos> Stupid library computers
<Unit193> I use it for tunnels and screen (My irssi session), works great for VNC :D
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> Xpistos: and alot of VPN's are IP only (depending on tun vs tap interface)
<cyberanger> at least, alot of vpn providers seem to favor just a tcp/ip setup
<cyberanger> (aside from DNS & NTP, I wonder how much average tasks even use UDP)
<Unit193> I have a few I miss :( but SSH mostly does it for me (PuTTYPortable or KiTTYPortable are GREAT!)
<cyberanger> Unit193: why not straight up OpenSSH-Client?
<cyberanger> unless your in windows (when I use PuTTYPortable, usually when not at the linux side of work)
<Unit193> cyberanger: That was for flash drive. OpenSSH client is lacking is some ways...
<Unit193> I like how you can reconfigure tunnels with PuTTY (And OpenSSH didn't clear the screen correctly for me on one server)
<cyberanger> Unit193: in what reguards (I've found OpenSSH on par, just a matter of knowing how)
<cyberanger> ah, idk about clearing the screen, I get that if networking breaks the connection (for both)
<cyberanger> but you can reconfigure tunnels while running, most just don't know that
<Unit193> Once you connect, it's supposed to clear and go to the top of the screen, openssh just goes to the top and leaves everything else there (Makes it real hard to read...)
<Unit193> I'll have to findout how to reconfigure tunnels >_>
<cyberanger> why is it supposed to? Putty isn't a terminal app, so I can't say this is an OpenSSH bug, vs a Putty feature (or a design difference)
<Unit193> It clears it for some/most connections
<cyberanger> ssh does, or your bashrc does
<cyberanger> I've set it from bashrc to clear, followed by displaying the motd (followed by a similar ssh-only file)
<cyberanger> Unit193: I'm not one for pointing at manpages, however I must say ssh's is how I got it, really had a bit that seems overlooked by many
<cyberanger> and since as I said, I hate pointing at manpages, here is a blog covering the ssh escape modes
<cyberanger> http://www.void.gr/kargig/blog/2006/01/24/ssh-escape-characters/
<cyberanger> (and it's fairly verbose, I think I've found some more in the manpages, but that covers everything I've actually needed)
<cyberanger> I use it to rekey my connections every so often (despite ssh supposed to do that every so often, kinda nice to force it on occasion)
 * Unit193 is kinda stupid it seems...
<cyberanger> Unit193: how so?
<Unit193> Wouldn't that mess with things you type in irssi?
<cyberanger> no, since it'll only do it on newline, and ssh steals it from irssi (the default escape is ~, if you for whatever reason what to start a newline with ~, do it twice ~~)
<cyberanger> I think that is the most times I've ever used that char. a tilde I think? (It's used so little, idk what it's called, lol)
<Unit193> ~This wouldn't get cought? (Stupid moments I have.....)
<cyberanger> to clarify, ~? would (since ssh ties that into a help menu) and ~C would (the command mode) and ~~ would not, nor would anything ssh isn't listening for, on a newline
<cyberanger> ?
<cyberanger> capital T isn't an option, so it wasn'
<cyberanger> t caught
<cyberanger> (man, I miss my home keyboard, lol, so much difference)
<cyberanger> Unit193: so try with a newline, ~?
<cyberanger> if it doesn't take in OpenSSH Client, there maybe a NULL charater in the way, which IRSSI ignores (but still isn't a newline)
 * cyberanger admits, it could be simplier, but it is the CLI, some things are a learning curve, I got more CLI time lately, so it's a small disadvantage for me to use a GUI (I can, just not as proficent)
<Unit193> I foget about Synaptic...
<Unit193> Dang... It does pick it up in irssi :(
<Unit193> I have to switch screen windows to get it back... But I guess it does work...
<cyberanger> what issue?
<cyberanger> (and if it does muddy your window, a few things work, the terminal clear command, refresh shortcut (Ctrl L) and telling irssi to redraw
<cyberanger> rarely does it seem to muddy it, but once it did (bad screenrc tried to interject a bit)
<cyberanger> hey linuxman410
<linuxman410> cyberanger how u doing
<cyberanger> not too bad
<cyberanger> how about you linuxman410
<Unit193> cyberanger: Thanks for helping the town idiot :P
<cyberanger> Unit193: when tunneling, if your tunnel is active in OpenSSH, it'll wait on the tunnel (sort of a reminder to me, that Thunderbird or firefox is using it)
<linuxman410> cyberanger doing ok
<Unit193> I won't have that issue, I have the issue of keeping SSH connected when tunneling FF (Could just be bad software on the other end of this one connection)
<cyberanger> Unit193: so I use ~. to disconnect if I can't figure out what is using the tunnel (real helpful if using the remote tunnel, which I did at a confrence, anyone on the lan could use that tunnel to connect to my servers http and smtp servers)
<cyberanger> Unit193: what's cutting out, wifi
<linuxman410> cyberanger how come when i run whois on you it says secure connection but it does not on me
<Unit193> cyberanger: Nope, SSH just drops (can't make it happen right now because the other side DSL modem needs to be reset again)
<cyberanger> (and your not the town idiot, we all have intresting lessons we've learned, shared with others, and more lessons to learn, we all don't have a full understanding of linux, too much changes to have stuff set in stone)
<cyberanger> linuxman410: what's your client?
<linuxman410> unit193 i have to reset my dsl modem all the time
<linuxman410> cyberanger i am on wife's mac running xchat aqua
<Unit193> linuxman410: Since it's at the other end, I can't do it :( (The cable one here works nice :) )
<cyberanger> Unit193: I thought you were Time Warner Cable
<Unit193> cyberanger: I am, remote location is not
<cyberanger> Unit193: ah, Verizon DSL then, I'd presume?
<Unit193> Embarq
<linuxman410> cyberanger i bought the fourth laptop last night for 35 dollars
<cyberanger> linuxman410: I cannot recall the step by step for Xchat, but your connecting to freenode on a non-ssl port (I'd guess port 6667, the usual IRC port)
<linuxman410> yeah
<cyberanger> for freenode, you need one of two ssl enabled ports, 7000 or 7070
<cyberanger> and tell xchat to use ssl
<cyberanger> that's why it's doing that
<cyberanger> Unit193: at least you keep your client up to date (however it's over a year old, wonder if IRSSI has a beta)
<linuxman410> cyberanger i downloaded wheezy with firmware do you think it will have intel wireless drivers
<Unit193> cyberanger: How would you know if I do? sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<cyberanger> Unit193: cause irssi hasn't released anything newer than 0.8.15 (your version of CTCP)
<cyberanger> but if you want to update your whole system via the CLI, that's it
<cyberanger> (or sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade which seems to have better collision protection)
<Unit193> cyberanger: Ah, I missed that msg in the status window. I normally do dist-upgrade
<linuxman410> cyberanger can u answer my question
<cyberanger> Unit193: what message in the status message?
<cyberanger> linuxman410: sorry, I am working on the answer
<Unit193> [18:22:20] [Freenode] cyberanger (~infocop41@swissknife/adak/infocop411) requested CTCP VERSION from Unit193:
<cyberanger> Unit193: ah, I supress those myself
<linuxman410> cyberanger it is 3945 wireless
<cyberanger> linuxman410: why such an old version
<Unit193> I like to know when I get a CTCP :)
<linuxman410> cyberanger wheezy is debian 7
<cyberanger> linuxman410: sorry, was thinking lenny, right
<cyberanger> linuxman410: what's your apt sources.list have, "main contrib non-free" right?
<linuxman410> cyberanger it is version with firmware
<cyberanger> linuxman410: If I recall, it does, but I think I had to enable those for better support
<cyberanger> linuxman410: ok, I'll lookup to double check, but for what I recall, yes
<linuxman410> cyberanger i got net install of wheezy with firmware and fixing to install
<cyberanger> linuxman410: say the card again please
<linuxman410> cyberanger i am going to do a cli install and then customize
<linuxman410> intel 3945
<linuxman410> cyberanger it is a Compaq NC6220 Pentium 4 Laptop
<linuxman410> sorry it is intel 2200 wireless
<cyberanger> linuxman410: ok, hang on (that one I gotta lookup, I knew a little about the 3945 and it's sucessor)
<linuxman410> cyberanger it says on compaq site it will run novell linux
<cyberanger> linuxman410: your using the nonfree-firmware tarball, or a disc with this merged in, right?
<linuxman410> right
<cyberanger> then yes, as long as nonfree-firmware is involved, it should be fine
<cyberanger> (mine isn't quite there yet, but a usb card is, so I either sneak it in, similar to the nonfree-firmware tarball, or use that card and then add support after install for the built in one)
<linuxman410> cyberanger i know it is expermental software but i am not going to use it for paying bills or anything
 * cyberanger wishes ubuntu had a netinst image that allowed installing over wifi (the MinimalCD is a netinst disc, but solely a ethernet NIC, no 802.11 NIC support)
<cyberanger> linuxman410: really, that's a shame, I use it to pay bills and such (it's quite stable, but I call it testing, forgetting the debian wheezy name)
<cyberanger> Unit193: that's a pain, never had much of that issue myself, does the DSL modem handle login and such, or your router (I'm referring to the PPPoE Login)
<cyberanger> linuxman410: it is expermental, so yeah, I have plan b in case, but it really seems to hold ground
<Unit193> cyberanger: I thought the modem did, but it's in bridge mode and I couldn't access the web interface (It could have been rather picky...)
<cyberanger> Unit193: what's the router
<cyberanger> linuxman410: looks like my card is now in the nonfree-firmware tarball too, a few days after my last install (Darn luck there)
<Unit193> cyberanger: Belkin F5Dxxx, I'm sorry I can't remember more...
<Unit193> I know the two I have connected here :P
<linuxman410> cyberanger you are already running wheezy
<cyberanger> linuxman410: yep
<cyberanger> Unit193: hrm, the Linksys WRT54GL with DD-WRT or Tomato (depending on which I had on a given day) just held
<Unit193> F5D82xx
<cyberanger> linuxman410: amoungst other distros
<Unit193> cyberanger: I have a WRT54GSv3 with Tomato as main and WRT54Gv6 DD-WRT Micro
<linuxman410> cyberanger my mom found out how secure windows is not she acess the wireless at a hotel and when she disconneted it say are you sure someone else is connected
<cyberanger> Unit193: hrm, wonder if the firmware is causing it, or the provider or the modem
<Unit193> cyberanger: Or the building wireing...
<cyberanger> Unit193: true, I'd say that falls under provider though (unless your responsable for that)
<linuxman410> unit193 my dsl is filtered at the pole not in house
<cyberanger> linuxman410: as in somebody else got into her laptop?
<linuxman410> cyberanger yes
<cyberanger> linuxman410: well, I don't really trust linux at hotel wifi even (just the nature of wifi, I'll lock down everything, firewall everything, and setup a VPN, and still move some data over the celluar cards)
<linuxman410> windows was completely updated and she was running a firewall and antivirus
<linuxman410> cyberanger i will not even check my email on free wifi
<linuxman410> i also encrypt my home directory
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-24
<linuxman410> cyberanger was that wheezy u showed me a screenshot of other day
<cyberanger> linuxman410: I've got my whole drive encrypted (minus /boot which cannot be encrypted, hence it's on a usb key I keep with me at all times)
<cyberanger> rules out software keyloggers instantly that way, however hw is a possibility still)
<linuxman410> cyberanger what are u running right now
<linuxman410> ubuntu or debian
<cyberanger> linuxman410: on what system, I'm running both and centos (and others) if you count every system
<wrst> hey hey
 * cyberanger hates centos but between cpanel and work, I have little say in the matter
<cyberanger> wrst: hey it's fat albert
<cyberanger> ;-)
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> atleast it isn't windows server cyberanger
<linuxman410> cyberanger have you ever heard of quantos suppose to be the most secure linux distro
 * cyberanger wonders if he somehow dated himself, realizes that show is older than him (like the majority of MacGyver Episodes I still like)
<cyberanger> wrst: true true, cpanel doesn't run on windows :-)
<cyberanger> linuxman410: lemme think
<linuxman410> cyberanger go do distrowatch and scroll down
<linuxman410> to
<cyberanger> linuxman410: didn't need to, just had to think for a second
<cyberanger> sandboxes every app, includes tor
<linuxman410> cyberanger have you ever tried it
<cyberanger> based on linux mint, and if I recall, uses XFCE
<cyberanger> no, for a few reasons
<linuxman410> cyberanger and
<cyberanger> I prefer XFCE and I install tor by default
<cyberanger> and I find if it needs that level of sandboxing, somebody will defeat it anyhow
<cyberanger> (I've not seen a truely secure sandbox yet, hence why I say that)
<cyberanger> and a long time ago, I learned the second you have no clue what's going on, your security is gone
<Unit193> SELinux?
<Unit193> cyberanger: I remember that the DSL and Internet lights are off the modem when it has issues so I wouldn't think Router
<cyberanger> (I may use it at some point, but what it does seems a small difference than others that have intresting changes, vs what's nearly stock)
<cyberanger> Unit193: I've seen more AppArmor actually (even on military setups, despite the NSA's role in both SELinux and the military, however they've had roles in alot of stuff, I bet AppArmor too)
<cyberanger> Unit193: so a line issue or modem issue (makes some sense, unfortunately)
<Unit193> Bodhizazen is supposed to be very good at that
<cyberanger> linuxman410: I've seen alot of XFCE setups, just don't like XFCE, kinda a pushoff
<Unit193> cyberanger: Zyxel 660c (Or something like that... I'm all going from memory here)
<linuxman410> cyberanger so u only like openbox
<cyberanger> Unit193: the DSL modem, sounds likely
<cyberanger> linuxman410: well, I really favor it, and I've found XFCE grow a bit, I like LXDE for an example, Enlightenment for another
<Unit193> cyberanger: From what I remember, the line may not have been done the best. Thanks for the pointers (Seems like I can't do anything about this)
<cyberanger> but my personal favorable one is Openbox, followed by LXDE
<linuxman410> cyberanger is widowmaker still going
<Unit193> cyberanger: Tried Lubuntu? (Or BodhiLinux for E?
<cyberanger> Unit193: perhaps the line, but if that modem is right, I've heard some stories on it, kinda a concern)
<Unit193> cyberanger: You don't need to register your MAC with them correct? I have a Zoom ADSL modem....
<linuxman410> unit193 i tried Bodhilinux and did not like it but i love lubuntu
<cyberanger> linuxman410: widomaker?
<linuxman410> cyberanger you never heard of it
<cyberanger> Unit193: for DSL, provided your provider isn't doing something unusual, and your settings are right
 * wrst plays with kde again
<cyberanger> linuxman410: I don't recall it at least, not by name
<cyberanger> Unit193: then your PPPoE should be enough
<Unit193> cyberanger: I may have to try it so I can remote in and mess with things remotely
<linuxman410> cyberanger here is link http://windowmaker.info/imageview.php?cat=big&id=49
<cyberanger> linuxman410: ok, I've either heard of it, or some sort of clone
<cyberanger> didn't recognize the name
<linuxman410> ok
<cyberanger> he seems to always have the shortest goodbyes
<cyberanger> but on longer than usual
<wrst> cyberanger: i just noticed I have firefox 5??
<wrst> didn't 4 just come out?
<cyberanger> wrst: depends, are you fetching from testing
<wrst> I'm on arch cyberanger
<Unit193> wrst: They started calling security fixes major numbers
<cyberanger> and fetching beta, or
<wrst> but thought that it was beta?
<cyberanger> Unit193: really, that's dumb
<Unit193> It's fully out
<wrst> cyberanger: generally arch doesn't get something until out of beta for example it still has grub not grub 2
<Unit193> cyberanger: Following Chrome
<wrst> ahh Unit193 that's why
<cyberanger> Unit193: so, if I build something crappy, with enough bugs, and fix them, I can make it look like I did something useful by having a version 11 in under a year
<cyberanger> shame on chrome too then
<wrst> Unit193: so that means we shoudl be on about windows 1,563 or so?
<Unit193> Don't look at me, I hate this style too...
<cyberanger> wrst: June 21st, 2011 it hit release channels (and a day or so for our repos)
<Unit193> wrst: Only 1,563?
<wrst> Unit193: ok add what 6 zeros? :)
<wrst> cyberanger: makes sense, that's something I love about arch :)
<cyberanger> Unit193: I'm not looking at you, as much as telling everyone how I feel
<Unit193> And kernel update to 3.0?
<cyberanger> wrst: eh, 8 to be safe
<wrst> ok works for me :)
<cyberanger> wait, safe and Windows, D'Oh
<Unit193> Have you seen the changlog?
<cyberanger> Unit193: which changelog
<Unit193> cyberanger: FF5 (Or FF4.0.1)
<cyberanger> yeah, it does seem needed, as an update
<Unit193> I want to put my Intel processor in my AMD socket :(
<cyberanger> Unit193: Bodhizazen is supposed to be good at what?
<cyberanger> Unit193: no good, sorry, that won't go
<Unit193> AppArmor and making servers hardend
<Unit193> cyberanger: I know, hence the sadface :(
<cyberanger> Unit193: yeah, he's really good for somebody that says he is non-IT, he really suprises
<Unit193> cyberanger: You know him?
<cyberanger> leads the beginners forum section, works on Zenix, has a lot to say on security
 * Unit193 was/is a tester of Zenix and forum mod
<cyberanger> leads the Montana team
<cyberanger> (or at least did)
<cyberanger> I know him the same way you know me, I suppose
<cyberanger> IRC, mailing lists, the forum
<cyberanger> I cannot say for any certainty I've met him
<cyberanger> think he managed the Buddist Edition, or had some involvement at least
<cyberanger> Unit193: was or is, like, did you stop at some point
<Unit193> It's been released, don't need to test
<Unit193> He put Awesome window mgr in (Fun to play with)
<cyberanger> yeah, but some always test until an alpha is out, looking for bugs
<cyberanger> I don't get that myself, but I guess that's some peoples persistance
<linuxman410> cyberanger u hewre
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<wrst> linuxman410: wb
<cyberanger> linuxman410: sorta here
<linuxman410> wrst i tried to install wheezy net install and it would not install
<cyberanger> linuxman410: what snagged
<linuxman410> cyberanger it said no kernel modules found
<wrst> linuxman410: i changed my sources to wheezy i think that didnt work so well i havent booted back sense
<linuxman410> cyberanger how do i install intel 2200 firmware from command line
<cyberanger> linuxman410: you are installed, or you need to install?
<linuxman410> in debian 6
<cyberanger> wrst: that should not be possible, what did you do
<wrst> i dont know that is how you upgrade?
<cyberanger> linuxman410: so you've installed squeeze then
<linuxman410> cyberanger i am installing debian 6 but i need firmware for wireless
 * wrst plans on reinstallin debian
<linuxman410> cyberanger how do i install from commandline
<cyberanger> wrst: did you edit your sources.list, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, or sudo apt-get upgrade (this is where that difference sorta matters more)
<wrst> i did dist-upgrade
<cyberanger> linuxman410: is it a netinstall again?
<linuxman410> yes
<linuxman410> cyberanger it asked me on install if i had disk with firmware
<wrst> cyberanger: dist-upgrade is correct there?
<wrst> and cyberanger i had done lots of messing around so no telling what i did
<linuxman410> cyberanger did you find out how to install firmware from commandline
<cyberanger> linuxman410: sorry, just finished locking up work
<linuxman410> ok
<cyberanger> wrst: normally yes, idk about your case
<cyberanger> linuxman410: yeah, it cut the outgoing connections as I left too, so I couldn't really reply
<cyberanger> lemme see
<wrst> cyberanger: I suspect I contributed to some issue :)
<linuxman410> cyberanger i tried to do netinstall of wheezy but it said no kernel modules found
<cyberanger> linuxman410: for your wifi card, yes?
<cyberanger> or just "no kernel modules"
<cyberanger> did it ask to load additional firmware?
<linuxman410> cyberanger it says no kernel modules when i try to do netinstall how do i fix that
<cyberanger> never asked to load additional firmware?
<cyberanger> if yes, then your disc sounds bad
<linuxman410> wheezy ask for kernel modules says it can not find none
<linuxman410> cyberanger i have the netinstall with firmware
<cyberanger> linuxman410: it did ask though,
<linuxman410> cyberanger no not the firmware addition just debian 6 without firmware
<linuxman410> cyberanger it stopped right now and says no kernel modules were found that is as far as it gets it does not ask about network it does not get that far
<linuxman410> cyberanger what do i do
<linuxman410> cyberanger do i continue without kernel modules it gives me that option
<linuxman410> cyberanger u still here
<linuxman410> cyberanger u getting my messages
<cyberanger> linuxman410: sorry, busy day, lemme catch up real quick
<cyberanger> linuxman410: so it didn't get far enough to ask anything, that sounds like the disc is bad
<linuxman410> cyberanger a bad iso
<cyberanger> linuxman410: that's equally possible
<cyberanger> (I presumed you checked the iso though, but yeah, disc, iso or both)
<linuxman410> i got the link from a guy at debian
<cyberanger> linuxman410: did he give you an md5sum or something to check the download though?
<cyberanger> and was the link to a debian server?
<linuxman410> no
<linuxman410> yes
<cyberanger> so it could be corrupt, but unlikely the iso on the server is bad
<linuxman410> cyberanger what happens if i tell it to continue anyway
<cyberanger> linuxman410: wait, what do you mean, tell it to continue anyway?
<cyberanger> what's the link to the iso you fetched
<cyberanger> ?
<linuxman410> cyberanger without installing kernel modules
<cyberanger> I thought you said it had a kernel issue, it's asking something?
<cyberanger> you said it hadn't asked you anything earlier
<linuxman410> cyberanger it says no kernel modules found continue any way yes or no
<linuxman410> cyberanger what do you think about archbang
<linuxman410> cyberanger what about porteous
<wrst> linuxman410: i've tried chakra before not the same thing but an arch based distro
<wrst> i think just installing arch is the best route really
<vychune> o/
<Unit193> That was quick
<linuxman410> wrst i want to find something new that is going to be around for a while
<linuxman410> wrst i am using scientific linux
<cyberanger> woot, chris4585 is heading to TN for a week (and aperently having channel issues, couldn't join)
<Unit193> Nice, are you going to really see him?
<cyberanger> idk, he quit before a reply
<cyberanger> he's from the area, suppose it's possible
<cyberanger> if something can be planned, it can be carried out
<Unit193> I wasn't sure if you guys meet up much :/
<cyberanger> Unit193: big state, and he's not been living in it for a couple of years I think, makes it harder ;-)
<cyberanger> and no, we don't really, two of us here, one there, maybe 4 in memphis, hours apart
<cyberanger> I'm an hour and a half from the next active (defined by how often their in IRC (since all meetings are in IRC)) Member
<cyberanger> and he's about an Hour from the next active member, so on
<cyberanger> nobody really is close enough for a lunchbreak meeting, and that makes it a bit hard
<Unit193> I can see that...
<cyberanger> anyone can step away for 5 minutes and get on IRC without upsetting family, enjoy a chat while at lunch
<Unit193> Not many meeting I take it? Do you use MootBot much?
<cyberanger> heck, I miss out on the Lug's lunches, 45 minutes away in Downtown Chattanooga (vs Cleveland, TN) and idk of any lug member in this area
<cyberanger> once a month
<cyberanger> first thursday at 8:30 EDT
<cyberanger> fire up MootBot for it
<Unit193> I looked at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TennesseeTeam/MootBot not /Meeting
<cyberanger> lol, that'd do it
<Xpistos> Morning
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<Xpistos> hey wrst
<wrst> how you doing Xpistos?
<Xpistos> working on my database today
<Unit193> cyberanger: Belkin F5D8233-4v3(01) EQ660R modem (Zyxel rebranded)
<Unit193> That is the info on the two devices (Modem uses DHCP)
<cyberanger> Unit193: DSL Modem using DHCP, oh brother
<Unit193> cyberanger: Yeah... As far as I can tell, I can't replave it with the Zoom
<cyberanger> replave it, cool
<Unit193> Would you rather I replace it?
<cyberanger> no, I'd rather take it out back, shoot it, throw it in a woodchipper, and then replace it
<cyberanger> Unit193: A modem is a Modem, I hate these dual modem router designs
<cyberanger> hence the brutalitaly
 * Unit193 set it to bridge mode
<Unit193> It's just a modem now!
<cyberanger> Unit193: ok, well, then just threaten it when it fails
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-25
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> cyberanger u here
<cyberanger> linuxman410: sorry, I am too distracted tonight though
<linuxman410> ok
<cyberanger> I just leaving work now, gott eat
<linuxman410> ttl
<cyberanger> thx for understanding linuxman410 ttyl
<cyberanger> sorry linuxman410
<cyberanger> I am glad for IRC on my G2, at least I can see messages and reply, hate it more when they just sorta sit idle with no clue
<Unit193> He be gone
<cyberanger> Unit193: yep, he's fitting his norm (and my norm of saying it anyhow, on the offchance a logbot tells him ;-))
<cyberanger> Unit193: Have you tried Weechat?
<Unit193> Didn't remember what I had? ;)
<Unit193> I have tried it once, but I have this all configured
<cyberanger> Unit193: sorta, was afraid I was mixing details up (and if it said xchat or purple, I had other questions in mind too)
<Unit193> There are some features of weechat I miss, but I like irssi. What one do you use?
<cyberanger> Unit193: what about bitlbee?
<Unit193> cyberanger: Nope on bitlbee, I still use Finch for that stuff
<cyberanger> I use weechat and irssi, but since I use bitlbee, I've really leaned on weechat lately (the nicklist on the left is well suited for IM, more than IRC, so with bitlbee it's a plus)
<cyberanger> Unit193: I used to use Finch, idk exactly why I quit
<Unit193> It's heavy ;)
<cyberanger> perhaps I got to a point where IRC just sorta got more intelligent than IM, so I did that, ignore the facebook pm's (seems to be where the junk is from)
<Unit193> I don't have facebook on that one. I almost use it for email and if I want to send a quick link to my sis
<cyberanger> I wish I could convert everyone to a better platform, but eh
<Unit193> platform = OS or friend networking?
<cyberanger> well, one step at a time, but overall, how about both
<cyberanger> AIM, YIM, ICQ, Facebook Chat -> Jabber (I'd settle for GTalk, but ideally, a full server)
<cyberanger> and Windows, Mac, Dos, -> Debian (or do I mean Ubuntu, the world may never know)
<Unit193> DOS?
<Unit193> People don't really still use that one I don't think...
<cyberanger> well, MS-Dos -> FreeDOS at least
<cyberanger> and it'd be rare, but I'm keeping in mind work, and not just personal setups
<cyberanger> (not saying my work has Antiques, but I bet you if you look, you'll see somebody on old setups
<cyberanger> somewhere)
<cyberanger> I do have VirtualBox with FreeDOS (idk why I did that over DOSBox, but anyhow) for the same sorta reasons the Commodore64 is a geek toy still
<cyberanger> it may not be cool, but it's old school
<cyberanger> and it has old school games
<Unit193> A few questions if I may? 1. What killed off ubotuTN 2. Why did you change from infocop411 > cyberanger 3. I found an old ML with the talk of logging bots in all channels, what do you think of that idea now? (I'm for logging, just not google friendly logging >_> )
<Unit193> Feel free to ignore some/all questions
<Unit193> One Must Fall 2097! ;)
<cyberanger> I'll start with one that I presume you already know an answer to (Since you know of my old nick, I presume you saw an IRC Log or email on it)
<cyberanger> Too many people knew it, it was too hard to tell where they knew me from, and it was the butt of enough jokes, this one holds similar meanings, but could be read 3 different ways (at least)
<cyberanger> now on, it's mainly the OSS community that knows me as cyberanger (and only from IRC)
<Unit193> infocop41@swissknife/adak/infocop411 and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TennesseeTeam/UbotuTN
<cyberanger> that hostmask isn't a old nick, it's the username (different setting, I could have that set to nearly anything)
<cyberanger> as for UbotuTN, I presumed that was probally one of 4 sources for that, 3 bots and a mailing list
<cyberanger> what killed off ubotuTN, our maintainer was Binarymutant, he hosted it, supported it, and was it's driving force, then he was compelled to adjust his life some (recession has been hard)
<cyberanger> and with that, nobody stepped up to continue it
<cyberanger> the logging email, you may want to be more specific
<Unit193> Yeah... Sorry about not being clear... I'll see if I can find it again
<cyberanger> all questions are reasonable, no need to ignore, if I've not been detailed on the questions, I'll try again (However, we've had various discussions on logging, over the years, that's unfortunately vauge)
<cyberanger> however, from my perspective, which hasn't shifted much over the years, I can state that easily
<Unit193> http://www.mail-archive.com/loco-contacts@lists.ubuntu.com/msg04564.html
<cyberanger> this is a public channel, from a public irc server/network, with alot of idle clients (vs join/part & connect/disconnect clients)
<cyberanger> anyone can log from a few methods
<cyberanger> including myself, and anyone can output those logs onto a server (which google could potentally index) including myslef
<cyberanger> the only reason I don't, is I don't need to, we've had logbots here before I joined the loco, and I cannot stop you from doing that anymore than you can me
<cyberanger> my only defence is hoping your honest about logging, as I am
<cyberanger> and here is my honesty, We do Log, The logs are searchable, members here may or may not log (and we cannot stop them from logging, since we cannot tell who is and is not)
<cyberanger> I am pulling up the email as we speak, but I think I already recall that one
<Unit193> My question had more to do with canonical logging bots, but thanks for ALL the info!
<cyberanger> well, again, I cannot tell they're a bot, unless they're honest about it
<Unit193> All channels I'm in get logged by me (So when I forget, I can just look it up :P )
<cyberanger> I hate how they dictated policy so broadly, but we already had the bots, so it was moot
<cyberanger> but that sort of one size fits all really isn't a wise thing, esp when they have in the past had a double standard (or maybe more accurately, a sliding scale)
<Unit193> I do like the idea of -offtopic LoCo channels (So when I look stupid, it's not quite as easy to find :) )
<cyberanger> locobot_4: isn't a canonical bot, it's the Ubuntu EU teams bot (which wasn't forced on us afaik) and I think that is the way to do it
<cyberanger> unfortunately, idk of any loco that is on topic 95% of the time
<Unit193> s/offtopic/unlogged/
<cyberanger> so I sorta hate that, if it's a loco discussion, call mootbot, invite the logbot in
<cyberanger> then ask it to leave, that is another option
<Unit193> Ours gets "offtopic" all the time (We have even helped somone with their windows computer)
<cyberanger> as have we, which is fine, someday they might switch cause they see the people consistantly helping them prefer a different system, and get curious as to why we're so loyal to it (however, honestly, my taste for ubuntu has soured lately, with unity mainly, but prior changes haven't helped either)
<Unit193> I asked about ubotuTN because I noticed (And someone else liked it too) Kubotu was rbot and it has some better features when you look at supybot (We started a close because it was kicked, but we don't have it in any *ubuntu* channels)
<Unit193> s/close/clone/
<cyberanger> I think ubotuTN was more personal than technical at the starting moment of it's demise
<cyberanger> oh shoot, running late (it's gonna be a long 24 hours)
<Unit193> Yeah, I wasn't sure if you found something that really didn't mesh (with ubuntu or otherwise)
<Unit193> cyberanger: Sorry I kept you!
<cyberanger> Unit193: you didn't, it's more my nature (actually I'm not running late yet, merely behind my own plans, old spook saying "Early is On Time, On Time is Late, Late Is Death")
<cyberanger> me personally, I found bloat upon bloat every few releases, and features that weren't really tweakable like the previous options, and things consistantly implemented more like a test release than a stable release
<cyberanger> and found more and more modifing their own ideas, like Zenity, Openbox, SuperOS, Sidux, so on
<cyberanger> and I then went down that road myself
<cyberanger> Unit193: I don't mind carring this on another time, but better prepare for a long 24 hours
<cyberanger> another time mate
<Unit193> Have a great one!
 * cyberanger detaches GNU Screen and shows off a little (and makes a note for later, rewrite my script for weechat announcing this when GNU Screen detaches, without my intervention)
<cyberanger> Unit193: You too!
 * cyberanger detaches GNU Screen
<vychune> o/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-06-26
<cyberanger> quiet day
<Unit193> Yep, sure is!
<cyberanger> nearly 24 hours, wow
<Unit193> I got my OpenBox to look a little better (QT matches the GTK theme too) http://i.imgur.com/H67hc.jpg - http://i.imgur.com/0BiKH.png - http://i.imgur.com/UzDqc.png
<wrst> cyberanger, Unit193 how you doing?
<orangeninja> hello
<wrst> hey orangeninja
<Unit193> wrst: Howdy!
<Unit193> orangeninja: And howdy to you too
<wrst> howdy Unit193
<Unit193> First time to do the mini > add packages 'til you like it ;) (I may not be done yet)
<orangeninja> dang I missed everybody!!!!
<Unit193> wrst: I guess we are nobody...
<wrst> yeah i'm used to it Unit193 :)
<orangeninja> ha, I you guys answered  so long ago, I thought you were gone... sorry
<orangeninja> how have yall been?
<cyberanger> man Facebook changed code again, time to rewrite more scripts
<Unit193> Greasemonkey?
<cyberanger> Unit193: no, bash & tcpdump
<Unit193> Hmmm.... Functions?
<cyberanger> sniff and grab uid's
<cyberanger> (no passwords, approved lan's only)
<cyberanger> blocking is ineffective, might as well have something that works
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-06-17
<Omnifrog> hahaha
<Omnifrog> It's Not About the Nail    http://vimeo.com/66753575
<Omnifrog_> time to start over on the laptop
<wrst> that sounds very final Omnifrog_?
<Omnifrog_> install is at 98%
<Omnifrog_> oh... reboot!
<Omnifrog_> The Opensuse net installer was pretty sweet as install disks go
<Omnifrog_> pretty much flawless
<Omnifrog_> the suggested partition setup was spot on
<Omnifrog_> it ignored the NTFS partitions, /swap, and /home and chose to only format / and install to there
<Omnifrog_> the installer also offered a variety of DE's to install
<Omnifrog_> including xfce
<wrst> Omnifrog_: yep I have opensuse installed on my laptop, it took place of my ubuntu install that's sorta my secondary install just in case I blow up arch
<Omnifrog_> I used Suse up to the point they started letting MS touch their junk years back
<Omnifrog_> it's a pretty solid distro
<Omnifrog_> or was, as far as i know it looks like it still is
<Omnifrog_> I assume the opensuse folks have stuck to their guns
<wrst> yes I think it is very nice, yast is strange to me but overall its good
<Omnifrog_> updates are taking some time
<wrst> welcome back to dry land Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> :o
<Omnifrog> almost
<Omnifrog> more rain is coming
<wrst> yes that I hear, hopefully take some of the humidity out of the air
<Omnifrog> and I _just_ replanted the carrot beds on Saturday :\
<Unit193> Last night was 100%, can't sleep in that...
<Omnifrog> I'm sure they got washed out
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-06-19
<Omnifrog> Trailer for Backyard Blockbusters: doc about fan-films   http://boingboing.net/2013/06/17/trailer-for-backyard-blockbust.html
<average_guy> Man, this "Champions of Regnum" on steam has got me lately.
<average_guy> been a while since I said "hi".  I hope all of you folks are doing well.
<wrst> hey hey average_guy
<average_guy> hello wrst
<average_guy> you doing ok?
<wrst> yep doing well average_guy, and sounds like you are?
<average_guy> yeah wrst, I can't complain. Glad is isn't raining... finally
<wrst> give it a few hours average_guy it could start again at any moment :)
<average_guy> No doubt.. was starting to wonder if I should start on an Ark
<wrst> ha ha its nice here today anyway :)
<Unit193> Temp: 74 F (23 C) ~ Clear ~ Heat index: NA ~ Humidity: 38%
<Unit193> Not bad here.
<average_guy> 74? Where did you say you are Unit193?
<Unit193> average_guy: Very very north TN. ;)
<Unit193> Normally called Ohio
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-06-20
<DJOmnifrog> yeah, I remember how to do this
<DJOmnifrog> yeah, I remember how to do this
<DJOmnifrog> >.>
<DJOmnifrog> gonna be a fun night
<average_guy> thats coo Unit193, sounds like the weather is spectacular
<Unit193> Heh, not so much, just a good day.  Humidity has been picking up every night to 90+ past few nights. :/
<average_guy> ew
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-06-21
 * wrst yawns
<Unit193> Stop that, it's not sleepy time.
<wrst> oh its getting there Unit193
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-06-22
<wrst> Omnifrog: been using quassel for long?
<cyberanger> long enough for you to notice ;-)
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger probably doesn't take long :)
<Omnifrog> 6 or 8 months I guess
<Omnifrog> I use Quassel on the broadcast box and xchat on the laptop
<wrst> ahh, Omnifrog ever looked into use a quassel core?
<Omnifrog> huh, I didn't know about it
<wrst> it runs on a server and you connect the clients to it Omnifrog, its like screen + irssi but much prettier
<wrst> the core is always connected
<Omnifrog> it looks interesting
<cyberanger> but not as intresting as a znc IMHO
<wrst> cyberanger: can't argue with that, with znc you have a choice of client
<wrst> and quassel isn't the best client, its not near the client of irssi, but for me its a good balance
<cyberanger> of pretty junk versus pretty functional client ;-)
<cyberanger> you know me :-)
<wrst> well I wouldn't go that far :P
<wrst> oh yes cyberanger I know :P
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-06-23
<Omnifrog> ugh, I have to come up with a show in 45 minutes
<Omnifrog> err...35
<cyberanger> just sulmicast the blackhawks game ;-)
<Omnifrog> I'm pretty sure the folks in the chat rooms would revolt
<cyberanger> eh, I would too if the bruins win ;-)
<wrst> greetings chris4585
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-06-22
 * Unit193 points at wrst.
<Unit193> He did it.
<Unit193> Howdy, netritious.
<wrst> Unit193: I did nothing!
<wrst> and hello netritious
<cyberanger> hey netritious
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<wrst> howdy howdy !
<cyberanger> netritious: do you still use gpg?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-06-15
<bwmaker> ...
<wrst> ....
<Unit193> .....
<cyberanger> .........................................
<bwmaker> :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
<wrst> ...............................
<wrst> ...............................
<wrst> ...............................
<wrst> hmm that didn't turn out right
<bwmaker> :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
<bwmaker> :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::
<bwmaker> Welp...
<Unit193> ∙∙∙∙∙∙∙∙∙∙∙∙∙∙∙∙∙∙∙∙∙∙∙∙∙∙∙
<Unit193> ∴∵∴∵∴∵∴∵∴∵∴∵∴∵∴∵∴∵∴∵∴∵∴∵
<Unit193> :D ?
<bwmaker> (╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-06-16
<bwmaker> I am Batman.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-06-18
<Unit193> Up, elacheche's flooded again.  Time to get a DD to drive him home.
<bwmaker> ?
<Unit193> Bad joke, about his "excess flood", and alcohol reference.
<elacheche> oups Unit193.. what flood? It's just a Net issue once every 24h :/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-06-20
<cyberanger> wrst: What can I say, I'm a very punny guy.
<[Ubik]> cyberanger: Yeah. Duck Race. I'm ready to spay or neuter someone this morning, not sure if it should be Cleveland Utilities, Charter, someone internal, or who... lol
<cyberanger> Oh boy
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-06-21
<Juzzy> any of you guys running vmware or vdi?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-06-21
<minasota> tmux on remote server, using the mouse... makes me feel like a complete dumbass. I can't figure out how to make this work
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-06-23
<minasota> Got tmux going on remote server with weechat. Trying to figure out (with mouse enabled in weechat) how to select a url and open?
<minasota> If I remote in from my mbp I can 3 finger tap on the link and get a preview. I can't do that from imac, mouse doesn't support that
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-06-18
<Omnifrog> now I gotta find a new battery for this old piece of tech junk
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-06-19
<Omnifrog> 23 bucks for the batery. not bad
<Omnifrog> used to be it would have been close to 100
<Omnifrog> cha cha cha cha changes
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-06-20
<Ubik> I used Mint for a while, it looked/ran alright, kinda slick... problem is, when they tell you NOT to apt-get update&& apt-get dist-upgrade and some such because doing so will brick your system, and you should use *their* updater to handle things because it will ignore certain security updates which may break your system...
<Ubik> That's when I took issue with it. Now I just run stock Debian.
<Omnifrog> that seems over the top
<Unit193> ...Ignore security updates?
<Omnifrog> I mean, that seems ... like a bad idea
<Omnifrog> but I have never run a mint system so I don't know whats going on there
<Omnifrog> might have beeb a one off thing
<Omnifrog> been*
<Unit193> Yes, I like Xubuntu or my bastardized Debian, no minty fresh things for me.
<Omnifrog> I have used some varient of Debian or Ubuntu on my own systems since the mid 2000's
<Omnifrog> back then I was also using SUSE
<Unit193> Debian packager here, so while Manjaro might be nice I don't have any history with Arch packaging. :3
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-06-21
<Omnifrog>  the new battery for the Eee PC should get here tomorrow
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-06-22
<Omnifrog> yay
<Omnifrog> the battery came today
<Omnifrog> I now have a really slow netbook from 2008 or 9 with a new OS and a faulty power connector
<Omnifrog> systemd tosses up system errors frequently but dammit, I got that fucking thing to work
<Omnifrog> so I'm happy
<cyberanger> Debian Sid+Experimental here Omnifrog what model? I might have the same (or extremely close) model here.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-06-24
<Omnifrog> damn storms keep knocking me off line
<Omnifrog> cyberanger, it's an Eee PC 1201HAB from 2008 or 9
<Omnifrog> so I got the damn thing working, more or less.
<Omnifrog> now to turn it into something I can give to a 4 year old every now and again and have it survive the experince
<Omnifrog> ok, so things arn't so good on that little scrap of historical electronic junk.
<Omnifrog> it doesn't like VLC
#ubuntu-us-tn 2020-06-17
<netritious> o/
<netritious> just stopping by to say hello
#ubuntu-us-tn 2020-06-18
<wrst> dang missed netritious, been a  long time
